# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - stand by =

## BlooD_VenoM

Cili eshte kuptimi i kesaj fjale.Ose me sakt i fjales.
Stand By
Si mund te perkthehet.


-Qendro ne gatishmeri-
-Qendro ne pritje-???

----------


## Borix

Gatitu    !

----------


## BesmirG

'Stand by', sipas meje, mundet te perkthet "në pritje".

Ne fjalorin e shqipes ekziston edhe fraza: 'rri ne pritje', dhe eshte sinonim me 'pres'.

Pra, dy mundesi:

1. Ne pritje,
2. Prit.

----------

